# First champ show



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I am doing my first champ show at manchester :thumbup: and it says benched....I know that means that a bench is available for my dog but do they have to stay on the bench all the time apart from doing their classes and going the toilet ? Thanks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

no they dont have to stay on their bench infact mine wont stay benched at all so they go where ever i go lol


im suppose to be doing manchester but Shadows really out of coat so not sure i'll bother

Good luck to you and yours and hope you have a fab day:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Rules and regulations number 23

23 Dogs should be present on their benches at all times except when being judged, being prepared for exhibition
and/or being exercised. In certain circumstances dogs must be present on their benches at all times if required by
the show management. The show management must ensure that gangways are kept clear at all times.

http://www.highampress.co.uk/manc.pdf


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Rules and regulations number 23
> 
> 23 Dogs should be present on their benches at all times except when being judged, being prepared for exhibition
> and/or being exercised. In certain circumstances dogs must be present on their benches at all times if required by
> ...


oops ive never ever taken notice of these rules in all the time ive been showing cept at Crufts where someone stays at the bench with em:arf:

normally i just wander round chatting to friends,shopping etc with dogs in tow


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm sure you.re not the only one


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine come with me everywhere. No way would I leave them alone! Mean too much to me just to go leave them sat on a bench unless mum watched them.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Mine come with me everywhere. No way would I leave them alone! Mean too much to me just to go leave them sat on a bench unless mum watched them.


Too right. It's not unknown for dogs to be knobled


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Too right. It's not unknown for dogs to be knobled


Can't remember what show it was at but it got accounced that puppies had been stolen from their benches! Think it was the National. At SKC when we were there looking for a breeder it got announced a dog had been stolen aswell. Not just the risk of being stolen but you don't know what some people could feed/put in your dogs coat


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I'm sure you.re not the only one


no im not

on a serious note tho ive also known of dogs getting knobbled and another reason i wont leave mine unattended is my friends sibe almost strangled herself with her benching chain she swallowed her tongue and everything it was awful.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not nice to think that winning means so much to some they would hurt the competition


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

hawksport said:


> It's not nice to think that winning means so much to some they would hurt the competition


I've saw on showing forums of cases where they've tried to give the dogs car oil etc  It would be 'nicer' if they cut some coat off or something rather than trying to kill the dog. There is some people I wouldn't put it past if it meant winning tbh


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I never leave mine unattended on the benches, I know of a few who have been fed drugs or had coats sabotaged whilst on the benches. One of mine had something fed to them (found white powder in the cage) and ever since then I take the dogs with me everywhere I go at a show, or leave them with a friend watching them.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mine come with me at all times except when i want a pee and i get someone to hold him. Dexter not keen on the bench for long periods.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I never leave my boy on his own...... but he doesn't mind being benched, my friends dog hates it, she gets a bit stressed out, I am thinking about taking a crate to Crufts....it's a long old day and he can get some shut eye and chill with out being disturbed


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys... but OMG... i can't believe people would do things like that :yikes: ...I am going by myself so will be taking a crate to put her in as don't fancy putting her on a chain .......I won't be leaving her by herself that's for sure now i know what some people are capable of... i am doing 2 breed classes and a jnr stakes class so am assuming it will be a long day...but we are going to have a good time and enjoy ourselves....Haven't even done the show yet but me thinking i prefer open shows they are less complicated..:mellow:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I love springers said:


> Thanks for the replies guys... but OMG... i can't believe people would do things like that :yikes: ...I am going by myself so will be taking a crate to put her in as don't fancy putting her on a chain .......I won't be leaving her by herself that's for sure now i know what some people are capable of... i am doing 2 breed classes and a jnr stakes class so am assuming it will be a long day...but we are going to have a good time and enjoy ourselves....Haven't even done the show yet but me thinking i prefer open shows they are less complicated..:mellow:


Thankfully bad experience are the exception rather than the norm.

I was at a show on my own and had to leave my girl on her bench for a very short period - during which time her face shows she was clearlt 'attacked' by another dog - while I don't think there was any malicious intent - I still find it very sad the perpetrator didn't 'own up' 

If you are really concerned, and have no option but to leave them on the bench for any time, take a soft crate and some bungee straps and secure the crate to the bench by putting the bunjee straps over the front so it can't fall off. (it is really important to secure them at the front - I've seen a crate come off a bench with dog inside, and it isn't a pleasant experience for dog or onlooker 

ETA - good luck at the show


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

we never leave any of our dogs on the bench...all are taken with us...taking a crate is a fantastic idea..we always take crates and set up beside the ring...not only do they get a little sleep but keeps them safe from all the big human feet that have owners that dont seem to look where they are going...at a show our dogs are happy to spend most of the day in the crate so long as you remember to make sure they get plenty time out the crate to go to the toilet and stretch their legs...also as this is your first champ show you will have to remember that unlike an open show where you get your ring number as you enter the ring you your ring number will be on your bench so you need to go to your bench at least once to collect you ring number.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.....I don't have a soft crate so will be taking a metal one it is 32" so hope it fits on the bench....My dog is fine in her cage and will just sleep if i put a cover over the top as i always take one to open shows...

Will my bench number be in the catalogue?

Hope the toilets are close to where i'm benching...Knowing my luck they will be the other side of the show 

God im worrying about what is where at the show and i still need to finish stripping the dog ...Think i had better concentrate on the dog and worry about the show when i get there..

I am going to be calm :lol: have a good time and enjoy myself no matter what 

Who else is going?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I love springers said:


> Thanks everyone.....I don't have a soft crate so will be taking a metal one it is 32" so hope it fits on the bench....My dog is fine in her cage and will just sleep if i put a cover over the top as i always take one to open shows...


These are the bench sizes for crufts but I would think they are all similar
small breed 19.5" x 35"
large breed 27.5" x 35"



I love springers said:


> Will my bench number be in the catalogue?


Yes


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Hudson normally goes in a crate, but Barney will not under any circumstances allow us to leave him anywhere :lol:. Think Blue might be the same lol! Hudson is quite happy to sit in his crate and watch the world go be though lol . We stay with him the majority of them time, but if we need to go anywhere without him, we just ask whoevers around to keep an eye on him . We're always at the newfies and know pretty much everyone so they do the same with us ! Would never leave him completely alone with no supervision from someone i trust lol x


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there, and assuming you are taking a springer, you are in the same ring as tollers  . You'll have to keep an eye on the judging for the junior stakes, you can't always hear the announcements in the hall we are in.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wanted to add a note of caution about your valuables - handbag, camera etc. Don't leave those in the benching area either. Sadly at Boston Champ show last weekend three different people had things stolen from the border collie benching area. (We once had our grooming table/trolley stolen at SKC!)

Having said all that, dogs being injured/knobbled and things being stolen are, thankfully, not normal occurrences so don't let it put you off at all. The showground at Stafford is a nice one and benches are usually near the ring (they aren't at some shows!) and there are plenty of toilets around. Enjoy your first show show and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Tollisty...Yes i am taking a springer bitch doing jnr and yearling...What class are you doing....I take it you have been before....I will listen out for the stakes judging, Thanks

I am trying to get someone to come with me..

Spellweaver, Thats terrible about your table being stolen and all the stuff at Boston..I think our benches are right facing the ring so can keep an eye on my things but Tollisty can correct me if i am wrong...

It gets me so annoyed that people think they have the right to just take things that don't belong to them...

Good luck to whoever is going..:thumbup:

I think this site is brill..There are so many helpful people on here


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The benches will be near the ring (well, your ones will be anyway, tollers are usually squashed on an end somewhere :thumbdown: )
If you need any help, my benches are 8720 - 8722 or just ask anyone with a toller for Hazel with Chester 
We have got springers and then fields before tollers, it will be a long day as usual.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Heh heh - sounds as if tollers are held in as much regard as the Import Register - the first time Manchester Show was at Stafford, it was 7pm when the import register went into the ring - I kid you not! :scared: The poor judge had been judging in that ring all day and how she managed to stand up I don't know. I hasten to add it's never been that bad since.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Tollisty how do you know the numbers of your benches?

Do they have a good turn out for tollers...Not fair that you might be squashed on a end somewhere. Hope your day is not too long :Yawn: 

Spellweaver had you been at stafford all day when you went in at 7pm. what a long day if you where

I know at open shows they sometimes change the order of judging...Do they do that at champ shows?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

you bench number will be the same as your ring number and they will not change the order of judging


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - sounds as if tollers are held in as much regard as the Import Register - the first time Manchester Show was at Stafford, it was 7pm when the import register went into the ring - I kid you not! :scared: The poor judge had been judging in that ring all day and how she managed to stand up I don't know. I hasten to add it's never been that bad since.


flippin heck 7 . thought LKA bad enough my friends breed, Finnish Lapphunds went in the ring at 5 . we'd finished judging by 3.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I love springers said:


> Tollisty how do you know the numbers of your benches?
> 
> Do they have a good turn out for tollers...Not fair that you might be squashed on a end somewhere. Hope your day is not too long :Yawn:
> 
> ...


Yeah, we had been at Stafford all day because my nieces were in the YKC Competitions and they were held early on in the morning. It was a long day, and by the time we went into the ring we were all a little punch drunk - we cheered every dog, every judging decision - it was great fun actually and even though the judge was very tired she thanked us all for making it such a fun end to the day.

They don't usually change the order of judging at Champ Shows, and on the odd occasion they do they will announce it several times over the loudspeaker. Funnily enough the last time I can remember it happening was actually at the Stafford Showground, but it was a different show - the Midland Counties Champ Show last October. We were in the Veteran Stakes and supposed to be after some other stakes in the BIS ring, but the judging in there was taking so long they transferred us to another ring.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oops ive never ever taken notice of these rules in all the time ive been showing cept at Crufts where someone stays at the bench with em:arf:
> 
> normally i just wander round chatting to friends,shopping etc with dogs in tow


Same Noush I like showing the dogs, and enjoy the day out with them. I will not leave them on the beanch the whole time


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I love springers said:


> Tollisty how do you know the numbers of your benches?
> 
> Do they have a good turn out for tollers...Not fair that you might be squashed on a end somewhere. Hope your day is not too long :Yawn:
> 
> ...


The bench numbers are on the removal passes. Tollers have got 49 entered  We often have more entries than some ticket breeds, at Crufts last year we had 146 entered! the biggest class, post grad bitch had 29 entries


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Spellweaver sounds like you had a good day inspite of the time of your class :thumbup:

Tollisty i have found my bench number it is 8935.Thanks 

How come not all classes have a ticket you would think they would with it being a champ show


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

When we took Holly to a benched show, we took her crate, and covered it with a blanket when she was in it alone, however generally she was only on her own, for seconds, while we were sorting stuff out, or switching who was looking after her. She barks at all dogs that walk past, so she has to have a covered crate, silly girl


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I love springers said:


> How come not all classes have a ticket you would think they would with it being a champ show


It depends how many of the breed there are - for example, border collies are so numerous that they have tickets at every champ show - we generally have between 200 and 300 entires at a champ show, and almost 500 at Crufts. Some breeds, however, are numerically a lot smaller, and might only have about 20 entires at a champ show, and so they won't have tickets at every champ show. It's to try to even it out, because otherwise it would be a lot harder to make champions up in breeds like the border collie than in, say, the Komondor. Also, rare breeds or Import Register breeds don't have tickets at all - rare breeds because there are so few of them, and import register breeds becaue their breed standards are interim standards.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not at Manchester - Groens are not even scheduled ( although Tervs are !) good luck to all those that are going.

As for benching - personally I never use them and think they take up a lot of space that could be put to better use - perhaps a bigger caged area near the ringside would reflect what most exhibitors want nowadays instead of benching.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Spellweaver; i get it now..The joys of being blonde :lol:

Bijou; I am going to have to look up Groens as not sure i have seen one of them...

Also agree on a bigger caged area near the ringside that way you can keep an eye on your belongings while in the ring..


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

An area near the ring is OK when your first in that ring, but what about those that are last? there wouldn't be any space! What happens when it's wet and muddy? It's bad enough if we have cockers or am.cockers before us and we can't even get next to the ring because of all the cages! Tollers people always use there benches because we have to hang around so long!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Bijou..are they belgian shepherds...I have seen them before but is that how the breed name is spelt in belgium..

Tollisty..Hope you don't have too long a day and i will come over and say hello..
See your point about cages by the ring being ok if you are first and not so good if you are later in the day...Especially with the amount of entries at this show..


----------

